# Rumor: Celtics have S&T offer for Josh ready



## ATLien

http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/sto...ency-2013-celtics-josh-smith-luol-deng-jimmer



> If the Celtics can unload Pierce to a team with enough cap space to absorb his salary, they will get a trade exception worth Pierce’s salary, or $15.3 million. And if that happens, the plan is already in place. According to a source, the Celtics have a sign-and-trade offer ready for Atlanta forward Josh Smith that would be the top priority in free agency.


----------



## BlakeJesus

What would we be getting?


----------



## ATLien

Bruins tears


----------



## UD40

Probably the exception, which could help in the pursuit of Dwight and/or CP3.


----------



## letsgoceltics

Make it happen, Danny.


----------



## Bogg

Yea, this is no secret, Ainge has wanted to team up Rondo and Smith for a while. If it happens the C's are holding onto Garnett, as well. You can build a top-five defense around Happy Rondo, Bradley, Smith, and KG. That Clippers pick is going to be really valuable if Boston tries to pull this off.


----------



## letsgoceltics

Would it be possible to cut Pierce's option and then resign him for less?


----------



## Bogg

The team that releases Pierce can't re-sign him for one year.


----------



## croco

Bogg said:


> Yea, this is no secret, Ainge has wanted to team up Rondo and Smith for a while. If it happens the C's are holding onto Garnett, as well. You can build a top-five defense around Happy Rondo, Bradley, Smith, and KG. That Clippers pick is going to be really valuable if Boston tries to pull this off.


How valuable is a Top 5 defense if you can't score any points?


----------



## letsgoceltics

I'd like him to play the role Manu has played for the Spurs the last couple of years. A lineup of Rondo/Bradley/Green/Smith/KG seems to be a nice team on both sides. If we can get Pierce off the bench with that group, we should be able to get back to the playoffs. The Clippers will choke and Doc will be exposed.


----------



## Bogg

croco said:


> How valuable is a Top 5 defense if you can't score any points?


Boston rode one to a title and nearly missed on two others, so I'd say it's pretty damned important.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bradley and Rondo will need to improve as jumpshooters for that line-up to be successful.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> Bradley and Rondo will need to improve as jumpshooters for that line-up to be successful.


They've got Terry and Lee off the bench. Garnett's a good enough outside shooter that he solves a good chunk of spacing issues himself.


----------



## Floods

oh god...


----------



## letsgoceltics

RollWithEm said:


> Bradley and Rondo will need to improve as jumpshooters for that line-up to be successful.


Bradley is a good shooter when he's right mentally.


----------



## Diable

Damn I'd play that team with five guys one foot in the paint


----------



## Basel

croco said:


> How valuable is a Top 5 defense if you can't score any points?


This.


----------



## RollWithEm

letsgoceltics said:


> Bradley is a good shooter when he's right mentally.


"Good" won't be good enough. He will need to be consistent.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> "Good" won't be good enough. He will need to be consistent.


He just needs to be able to hit the corner three, which he's been streaky with so far. It's not unreasonable to expect him to be decent from there, and considering that Jeff Green was pretty good from three at the end of last year, Garnett's a very good shooter, and Smith at least has better range than Sullinger does, the spacing issues wouldn't be as crippling as some are making them out to be. It's not ideal, but they aren't the Grizzlies, either.


----------



## RollWithEm

I still don't see Boston keeping KG in town with Rivers gone.


----------



## Bogg

I figured he'd be gone, too, but if the Smith thing has legs (and it certainly appears to) it makes no sense to get rid of Garnett. If anything, they'll package Bradley and Sullinger for a starting shooting guard in this theoretical.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bill Simmons was talking about this, but he actually included Bradley in the deal coming back for Atlanta. I'd be game.


----------



## ATLien

Weren't Rondo and Josh AAU teammates? It could be cool seeing them run the fast break together, and by that I mean Josh trying to go coast to coast and Rondo yelling at him.


----------



## Bogg

ATLien said:


> Weren't Rondo and Josh AAU teammates? It could be cool seeing them run the fast break together, and by that I mean Josh trying to go coast to coast and Rondo yelling at him.


Lived together as roommates for a year at Oak Hill Academy, if I remember correctly. They're legitimately close friends - Josh begged Atlanta's front office to take Rondo #5 instead of Shelden Williams back in 2006.


----------



## ATLien

> RT @ramonashelburne: Josh Smith expected to have 5-6 suitors when free agency begins (HEARING DETROIT IS GONNA BE ONE OF THOSE 5-6)


I have no idea what Detroit is doing. lol


----------



## Diable

Davidson's heirs own the Pistons and the Palace at Auburn Hills, so when the seats are empty it hurts them a lot worse than it does other teams. A lot of the moves they make only make sense when you look at it like that.


----------



## ATLien

Detroit's making moves like we were doing a few years ago. Maybe Ferry can fleece them like he did Brooklyn.


----------



## JonMatrix

Bogg said:


> Lived together as roommates for a year at Oak Hill Academy, if I remember correctly. They're legitimately close friends - Josh begged Atlanta's front office to take Rondo #5 instead of Shelden Williams back in 2006.


:laugh: I remember when they made that pick. Everyone knew Shelden was going to be a bust, but they picked him anyway. Although to be fair, Rondo was not deserving of a top 5 pick at the time. If you think he's a bad shooter now you should have seen him back then.

I've been reading Rondo to Dallas rumors too.


----------



## ATLien

I just Googled the 2006 NBA Draft. Hahahaha. So depressing.

http://nbadraft.net/nba_draft_history/2006.html

Brandon Roy looked like he was the guy Atlanta screwed up by not drafting at first, but now it's Rondo.

EDIT: Man, we get top picks in the WORST drafts. Ugh.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol Adam Morrison was top 3. 

Bobcats just can't win


----------



## bball2223

Diable said:


> Davidson's heirs own the Pistons and the Palace at Auburn Hills, so when the seats are empty it hurts them a lot worse than it does other teams. A lot of the moves they make only make sense when you look at it like that.


Yep, that being said Smith alone isn't going to put butts in seats. I disagreed with Dumars passing on Burke because of this. Burke will bring the fair weather UM contingent, which is about as good as they will do til they're back in the playoffs. They really need to start winning, so you can no longer trade a McDouble for Pistons tickets.


----------

